# Nice TT bike proto for Kirchen



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2008/probikes/?id=kim_kirchen_tt_tour_08 :thumbsup:

Cool, wish I had the body to merit having a TT bike!

I'm not a Giant "fan" per se, but my 2005 OCR1 has served me well - and being a clyde, I have to say it's a dang sturdy bike!


----------

